# Entgangener Gewinn bei eBay-Kauf



## OskarMaria (17 November 2005)

Ich wollte Euch mal über eine interessante juristische Auseinandersetzung informieren, die im Moment noch nicht abgeschlossen ist. Ich hatte mal quer durch einige Foren recherchiert, doch weitere ähnlich gelagerte Fälle habe ich nicht gefunden.

Zu den Fakten:
Ich hatte auf Bitten einer Freundin vor etwa einem Jahr per Sofortkauf eine Jugendstil-Lampe bei eBay ersteigert. Anbieter war ein gewerblicher Verkäufer. Kurz nach dem Kauf erhielt ich das übliche Bestätigungs-eMail und etwas später ein weiteres automatisch generiertes eMail zur Kaufabwicklung,  das an den Verkäufer gerichtet war und merkwürdigerweise als unzustellbar an meine eMail-Adresse retourniert wurde.

Aus Vorsicht fragte ich jetzt erst mal per eMail an, was es denn mit der Unzustellbarkeit auf sich hätte. Keine Antwort - etwa fünf Wochen lang, danach setzten automatisch generierte Mahnungen ein, ich hätte ja noch nicht bezahlt. 

Tatsächlich hatte ich aus Vorsicht eine Antwort auf mein eMail abgewartet - man kann ja nicht wissen, ob es sich um einen seriösen Kaufmann handelt. Wie auch immer - nach vier Wochen hatte meine Freundin kein Interesse mehr an der Sache, wir haben auf die Mahnung nicht weiter reagiert und den Kauf auf sich beruhen lassen.

Etwa ein dreiviertel Jahr später flattert ein Anwaltsschreiben ins Haus. Die Firma erklärt via Anwalt ihren Rückstritt vom Kaufvertrag und stellt in einem mehrseitigen Schreiben stattdessen einen entgangenen Gewinn in Höhe von etwa 27 Euro in Rechnung. Zusammen mit den Anwaltsgebühren soll ich jetzt über 70 Euro zahlen.

Zuerst war ich verblüfft ob der Dreistigkeit - danach doch etwas amüsiert ob dieses Scharmützels. Immerhin konnte ich mit einem netten Brief an den Anwalt, dessen Standesbewußseit etwas zum Köcheln bringen, so dass dieser sogleich höchst beleidigt bei mir anrief:


> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,
> gibt es keine großen Fälle in Ihrer Region, die eines Anwalts bedürfen? Steht es so schlecht um Ihre Branche, dass Sie jetzt bereits die davon schwimmenden Felle eines sehr umstrittenen eBay-Händlers ins Trockene retten müssen? Müssen Sie den anwaltlichen Klingelbeutel schwingen, um nach dem Motto „Kleinvieh macht auch Mist“, ein paar Dukaten von übertölpelten Bürgern aus der Republik einzusammeln? Das nur als Vorwort zu Ihrem dreiseitigen Schreiben, in der Sie eine höchst fragwürdige Forderung jener Firma vortragen....



Aber mal zur Sache und unabhängig vom Versäumnis des Verkäufers, mir auf meine Nachfrage zu antworten, mal als akademische Debatte frei von Rechtsberatung - steht einem gewerblichen Verkäufer ein entgangener Gewinn zu, wenn ein Käufer einfach die Zahlung verweigert und der Kauf deshalb nicht zustande kommt?

Als Gegenargument könnte man vortragen, dass nach dem Fernabsatzgesetz sowieso ein Rücktritt innerhalb von 14 Tagen möglich gewesen wäre, ein Gewinn sowieso erst nach dieser Frist erzielt werden könnte. Am Telefon meinte der Anwalt, diese Argumentation würde durch den Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag durch den Verkäufer hinfällig...

Gruß OskarMaria


----------



## Der Jurist (17 November 2005)

Ganz akademisch nachschauen in http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/280.html
und http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/281.html

Akademische Frage: Gab es da eine Nachfrist?


----------

